# Sports and physicality



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

What role do they play in your lives? Do you particularly enjoy sports? Do you need physical outlets?
I feel I have been neglecting my body too much-I mean, just overlooking the fact that I have physical needs(lol. yes, that, too) and it's kind of cost me a bit of my mental/emotional health.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'm the same as you - so much inside my head I've done little physical activity outside of long walks since leaving uni 4 years ago. Only recently have I considered "doing something", but I don't dislike my life so motivation is hard to come by.


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to play quite a lot of sports when I was younger, stopped and now am starting to play soccer with friends etc again. Healthy body, healthy mind I guess. I just couldn't enjoy playing in "real" teams since apparently winning is a matter of life and death in a team sport.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

Mantis said:


> What role do they play in your lives? Do you particularly enjoy sports? Do you need physical outlets?
> I feel I have been neglecting my body too much-I mean, just overlooking the fact that I have physical needs(lol. yes, that, too) and it's kind of cost me a bit of my mental/emotional health.


As for sports, I never took to the competitive aspect of sports. I gravitated to solo recreational type of activities instead. Skiing, camping, hiking, kayaking, etc have filled that role for me. 

As for physical needs, I am quite happy to make up for lost time when I have a girlfriend. :laughing: Although in a long term relationship I still always act like I was making up for lost time, so I guess it really was lost.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the outdoors and physical activity, but not sports in most cases, I'm just not a competitive person most of the time. I like mountain biking, hiking, and really want to get in to rock climbing and may swing dancing. If I can sailing and flying gliders would be nice as well.


----------



## EX1127 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like playing them. My favorites are ultimate frisbee, soccer and running. I'm not much into watching I never can understand the stats that people spend all the time remembering. I myself always seem to get in the have to win attitude. I do try to control it and have fun though.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been running (I hate running, but I have been doing it early in the morning so no one sees me) and following up with yoga using a show on FitTV. I'd like to take a spinning class. I find that if I do not exercise regularly, I get irritable, stressed and tired more easily. And I cannot just go for a walk. I gotta sweat. 

Exercise has also been helping me with my writing, too. I really think there is a connection between physical and creative energy. I'm more productive on the days I work out, by far.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Sports are great. I workout in the gym 3 times a week, mostly muscle training. It's a great way to feel physically good and that of course affects the way you feel mentally. And feeling muscle pain the day after just gives a feeling of being alive. The physical strength it gives also makes me feel better.

Achieving physical goals always makes me feel better. Even makes it easier to achieve other goals.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

I was forced into sports when I was very young. I hated it for the most part, because I was always hesitant to make mistakes. It didn't feel natural for me. I played soccer, baseball, football, and golf when I was younger, but I didn't really didn't like playing on organized teams. I played football in high school, but I didn't like the obligations to the team. I liked the competition though. 

I got into running and then triathlon a few years ago and that was the first thing I willingly chose to do in sports. Running has a very different quality than most team sports. It does give me a chance to get outside of my head and feel the physical side of the body. I enjoy the outdoors and running on trails with really good scenery. It is an outlet for stress for me.


----------

